# A Bear Hunt To Remember!!



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Utah Black Bear
I chased bears for the entire spring season and 2 weeks into the fall season with my premium utah bear tag for the Zion/Panquitch unit. I was fortunate enough to take this big old bear.

The hunt video, pictures and full story click here&#8230;http://www.i-videowildlife.com/2013/...kelly-cox.html

Thanks for watching
Kelly Cox
http://www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That thing is an absolute brute! Rimrock, lava fields, and scrub oak--I can't imagine harder conditions to chase a bear and pack of dogs through. Way to stick with it and congrats on a hard-earned trophy.


----------

